# Goodbye Mr. B



## Nancy McClelland

**** it. We just lost another one of our fur babies. Mr. B was a Sealpoint Netherland Dwarf that we rescued from the Tracy animal shelter almost five years ago. The vet at the time thought he was between 4 to 5 years old, so I guess he was around 9. He was 1lb 8oz, but don't let his size fool you--you had to be very careful or else you got bit--he was afraid of nothing and no one. He started showing signs of head tilt, but was responding to medication, so it came as a shock that he passed Friday morning. We are all gonna miss his antics--running in circles in his hutch morning and night at treat time, hiding in a box on the couch in "his fortress of solititude", or sunning himself on the windowsill(he was the only one small enough to do it). We are gonnal miss you Mr. B--say hi for us to cmdr Bun Bun , Nik-Nik, and Commodore Stockton at the bridge my little man, and rest in peace. Larry and Nancy and Dan .


----------



## NorthernAutumn

My goodness, what a long wonderful life!
RIP, Mr. B:rainbow:ink iris::hug:


----------



## bunbunbinkie

What an absolutely adorable bunny!(looks and personality!) I am sorry you lost him so suddenly but it sounds like he lead an amazing life!

Hop in Peace, Mr.B.make new friends at the Rainbow Bridge!ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## FallingStar

Mr. B was such an adorable guy! It's a shame that he passed away. 

But it sounds like he had an awesome life with you, and had a long life. 

urplepansy:Binky free Mr. Burplepansy:

Meet some bunny friends at the bridge. :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little man--miss you a hell of a lot. Specially when you use to hide in your box on the couch in your "fortress of solitude". Saw your picture in the new calendar, and all the memories started flooding back. Hope you have a nice windowsill to lay on and sun your old bones. Bye for now--dad


----------



## naturestee

:hug:

Dora, my little Brittania Petite, likes to sit on the windowsill too.

I love/hate how seeing a picture can bring back a flood of memories from a pet that is now gone. We have our screensaver set to randomly go through all of our photos, and sometimes there'll be a picture of Sprite that just makes me start crying.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

i am so sorry for your loss, he sounds like he had a big personality for a lil guy.

binky free cutie


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Just wanted to take a quick look at your pictures my little man. Was wondering if we should say "happy birthday" to you also. Don't really know when you were born or how old you really were. That's the problem with rescued bunnies. We do know you were fairly old, though. So, "Happy Birthday" my little man, and we miss seeing you run around putting on a show for everyone. Rest easy little boy


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Well, my little man, it's been a year since you left us. We miss you. Binky free little guy.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Thinking of you!ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Tempus fugit, memento mori! Doesn't hardly seem possible that it's been two years since you left us my little man. Really hate these kind of anniversaries, I still remember seeing you in the hutch at the animal shelter looking like a little Sultan sitting there on your pillow or seeing you sun your old bones on the window sill. Rest in peace my little man and we miss you a lot.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Three years--where does the time go. Rest in peace my little man.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

almost 4 years now, I do miss my lil Guy, never forget the day when he jumped on the couch next to me when I was watching TV on my Day off


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still is one of the cutest dwarfs I've ever seen.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Good morning my little man.Doesn't hardly seem possible that it's 4 years since you left us. Still remember the first time I saw you--sitting on your little cat bed all relaxed and stretched out like a little Sultan. Miss you a lot my little boy. Rest in peace and Binky free. Dad.


----------



## Imbrium

ray:


----------



## agnesthelion

His coloring was beautiful Larry!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks everyone. He didn't have that white spot on his nose till the last time he molted--he sure was a beautiful little bunny with loads of personality.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

RIP Mr. B, you will be loved and missed forever.

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rip::sad::tears2::in tears::cry4::bawl::cry1::bigtears:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

My Avatar was the best picture I ever took of my lil guy, he was a lot of work when I took him, but he did show improvement after a year


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Always loved the pic my son uses for his avatar--Mr B in a box on the couch with a hole so small that only he could get into it--we called it his fortress of solitude. Always will remember how he used to lay on the window sill in the afternoon sunning his old bones. Doesn't seem hardly possible that we're at 5 years now since you passed to the bridge my little man. You're still the smallest bunny we ever had living with us but you more than made up for it in the personality department. Loved to watch you climb over playpens and wire fences, just like a little furry spider--had to use a top or you were out and running. I sure do miss you my little man--binky free.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Tempus fugit, memento morri. Six years already--doesn't seem possible that it's that long since you left us my little man. You were so darn cute. Still do miss you and always will.


----------



## msmab

So sad to read. Rest easy, sweet Mr. B.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I was glad to give him a good home, he was a sweet lil boy


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Tomorrow will be 7 years since you passed to the bridge my little man. Doesn't hardly seem like it's been that long and that you've been gone longer now than you were with us. Rest in peace my little guy and binky free, we sure do miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little man--8 years now since you passed. :bunnyangel:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

hard to believe it's been that long now


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Coming up on 10 years--doesn't seem possible it's been that long. Miss you a whole lot my little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little man--you were so tiny but what a big personality. 11 years now and your still loved and missed.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We still love and miss you my little guy--binky free!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey buddy, still thinking of you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey there my little mand still love and miss you.


----------

